# 11/4 blackfin, sows, a few mingo and a nice aj



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

got out of school at 130 yesterday and made the 2 sec drive to shoreline where my dad was waiting with a live well full of pinfish:bowdown. ran out to the edge at 35mph, deffinetly wasnt flat but it was close enough. got to the edge and started trolling about 30 mins into it the 30w with a stretch goes off butits slow and feels small. im thinking king or bobo but pops up and its nice little blackfin:toast then about 10 mins later my little tld 15 starts screaming and another nice bft hits the deck. 



















then we went to the antares to look for grouper since thats the only big fish you can keep on a wreck in fed waters but all we got was 7 or 8 of these all in this size.










then we make the run to the russian freighter to see if its holding any keeper ajs and we ended up with one nice keeper at 30lbs


----------



## slipsinker (Apr 28, 2009)

Guess you haven`t heard AJ season is closed....... But looks like you had a good day. Nice pics


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *slipsinker (11/5/2009)*Guess you haven`t heard AJ season is closed....... But looks like you had a good day. Nice pics


doh!:banghead


----------



## wirebiter (Jun 4, 2008)

They said they caught it on the freighter. AJ season was closed in federal waters, but I think state is still open. Nice catch guys. Wish I could get out there myself!


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

What an awesome way to spend the rest of the afternoon..I would have been chomping at the bit at school..Tying rigs and rigging trolling lures..Way to go brotha..Your dad is the man:bowdown


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

the russian freighter is in state waters i have an email from the state so.....:moon:Flipbirdoke


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

great job!!!:clap


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

now THATS fishin!


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Looks like a good afternoon spent with your DAD. Also looks like a good catch. Fathers and Sons ( daughters also that fish) a winning combination. Thanks for the post. Gene


----------



## chefpomp (Apr 16, 2009)

Looks like a good trip. I was suprised to se that you caught a red snapper. Ive heard they are on the brink of extenction.:clap


----------



## Pass Time (Feb 6, 2009)

Nice catch! I sure wish i could get my son to come with me more....he hates gettin' seasick.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet job spec!



And you all should READ the post before gettin on him in public? HE said no keeper fish besides grouper in federal, so they came into the freighter.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Few good eats in there.....last time I caught BFT we thought they were BOBO's so cat food they became:banghead:banghead:banghead Way to spend the day w/ your pops!!!:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks for the report and the pic's.Thats cool of your Dad to have every thing loaded and waiting on you at the dock.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

sweet report lil man


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

> *Pass Time (11/6/2009)*Nice catch! I sure wish i could get my son to come with me more....he hates gettin' seasick.


if you ever need anyone ill tie rigs, cut baitAND bait you hooksoke


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

> *specslayer (11/5/2009)*the russian freighter is in state waters i have an email from the state so.....:moon:Flipbirdoke


lol.awesome catch.dont let the noobs get to ya man.everyone knows the freighter sits in state waters.


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *-=Desperado=- (11/7/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *specslayer (11/5/2009)*the russian freighter is in state waters i have an email from the state so.....:moon:Flipbirdoke
> ...




Does anyone have the GPS coordinates for the Russian Freighter and wouldnt mind sharing ? If its in state waters then it may be close enough that I would venture out there in my new ( old) 17 footer once I get comfortable enough. If you dont want to post them, a pm would be fine. Thanks guys


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="COLOR: black">+30 11.305-87 13.095 <B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">Russian freighter but its like 9.99999 miles out so id pick a calm day not like today[/B]


----------



## prostreet78 (Mar 2, 2008)

nice catch


----------



## Woodenchief (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks for the report, nice!

I'm sure you know how lucky you are having your Pop pick you up at the dock rigged and ready, right? Better give that man another hug!


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

looks like a swell time. 

afternoon well spent indeed. 

great pics also.


----------



## Bay Ranger (Aug 25, 2008)

> *wirebiter (11/5/2009)*They said they caught it on the freighter. AJ season was closed in federal waters, but I think state is still open. Nice catch guys. Wish I could get out there myself!




OK, folks - now I'm confused. I thought that no matter where you caught one, you could not keep an AJ. - ot even in state waters. Does this mean that you can keep an AJ in state waters?


----------



## afishanado (Oct 26, 2009)

<P class=BodyLarge>From the FWC Website:<P class=BodyLarge>Greater Amberjack Fishery Closure in Federal Waters of the Gulf of Mexico <P class=Body>Effective October 24, 2009, the recreational fishery for greater amberjack in federal waters is closed. The recreational harvest in or from federal waters will be prohibited through the end of the current fishing year, December 31, 2009. This closure is effective from 9 miles out in federal Gulf of Mexico waters. State waters remain open for the recreational harvest of greater amberjack with the current bag and size limit of 1 per harvester per day; 28? minimum fork length in the Atlantic and 30? minimum for length in the Gulf of Mexico.<P class=Body>http://myfwc.com/rulesandregs/Saltwater_Regulations_AmberjackTriggerfish.htm


----------

